# My big boy!



## Bensbites (Dec 3, 2020)

I am really enjoying grinding! My kitchen knife rack needed a stainless 240 and here we go. I was very inspired by a Dao voa 240 I sold. I think this one will out perform that knives. AEB-L plasma cut and heat treated by jarod todd knives, 63 hrc, 0.1 in at the spine. ~ 240 x 53 mm.

I am calling this a work in progress. I want to run it through my kitchen for a couple weeks before putting the finishing touches and figuring out the handle. I am guessing the handle will be all wood, something with chatoyance. TBD.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 5, 2020)

What’s the stock thickness?


----------



## Bensbites (Dec 5, 2020)

Danzo said:


> What’s the stock thickness?


0.1 in or 2.5 mm.


----------

